# About time I start utilizing my resources here



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

As I posted in the Old Timers thread, I've been here just about three years now (I can't do math and mistakenly wrote 2 years). In those three years, I've met some pretty awesome people and been able to do a few things that I never imagined I'd be able to do in such a short amount of time.

During my time here both as a lurker and registered user, I've both read and gotten a lot of good information about getting into the field of law enforcement. Although I have plenty of years ahead of me, I've begun to realize and feel that right now is a critical moment for me in terms of beginning the long the arduous process. Rather than ramble on, I'll get right to the meat of it.

Some of you may know, right now I'm a 20 year old studying CJ (with a minor in Security Threat Assessment) at a college in NY and also part of Army ROTC.
-There's a CS test coming up in the Spring I intend on coming back to take
-I'm about to go for my FID card next week -well at least interview for it
-This coming summer I plan on doing an internship centered around law enforcement
-I also plan on attending an Advanced First Aid course next week

So what's the point of this post and the above information? Taking all of what I've listed, what can I do to really get the ball rolling for myself? What's the best way to prepare for the CS test, if/when I get my FID card what're the best ways to craft and practice technique? (Clover I'll come your way I'm sure). Since I'll be doing an internship I will most likely have time for a job, and although my current one pays well, I really don't want to go back to it. Any good summer jobs I could get that might later help me on? (Cape Cod special wouldn't help due to internship and me being in NY)

Essentially, you all know the market much better than I can imagine; what works and what doesn't. I'm just looking for any and all advice on what I can do to make myself more appeal-able later down the road. Hell, after I commission senior year and finish training/move back to Mass. I'm seriously considering self-sponsoring

**I expect the "Move South and/or West" comments but honestly, I don't see anything making me leave the NE area.


Thanks for reading through this long ass post


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds like your well on your way and at your age it's only a matter of time before you land somewhere.

If you have any hobbies or interest try to keep them going. Injury or just plain bad luck can end a career quickly and you don't want to be too one dimensional.

Allot of guys become their job no matter what they do and there's more to life that.

God's speed in all your endeavors


----------



## AS4 (Apr 5, 2014)

Because you are only 20, I would definately go with the internship. Most LE jobs that I know of (including city/town special officer jobs) have 21 as a minimum requirement. 

LE internships are a valuable and very interesting (to say the least) experience. I did three internships with different departments during my high school/college years. What's great about internships is they can give you an idea of whether or not you really want to undertake a career in law enforcement; you get an in depth look at what police officers do on a daily basis, and how hard the job can be. They also look great on a resume. 

Whatever you choose, best of luck to you--and remember, when the time comes for applications, apply everywhere!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have to ask, if you're in ROTC, won't that preclude you taking a CS job due to your commitment? I'm a life long civilian so there may very well be loopholes and such, but that did make me curious.

Best of luck to you. You seem pretty squared away.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

mtc said:


> **I expect the "Move South and/or West" comments but honestly, I don't see anything making me leave the NE area.**
> 
> What if a law enforcement job was available to you South/West of NE ?? That wouldn't make you leave NE?


I should have clarified; what I meant was that I'm a homebody. I don't see myself going wicked far away, for example across the country or anything. I get that if I can find a department to get on, I shouldn't be picky but eventually I want to end up back in MA.

PS. My knees are a b**** right now, so I feel your son's pain in a sense



LawMan3 said:


> Don't waste your time with a FID card. Get yourself a LTC (License to Carry) once you turn 21. Good luck and be patient. You have a long road ahead.


Thanks Law, I've heard this and quite honestly I'm only going for it so that way I can go to the range near me and practice shoot. I have full intentions of going for LTC but figure during the summer I'll be better off being able to practice than do nothing at all.


Kilvinsky said:


> I have to ask, if you're in ROTC, won't that preclude you taking a CS job due to your commitment? I'm a life long civilian so there may very well be loopholes and such, but that did make me curious.
> 
> Best of luck to you. You seem pretty squared away.


Thanks, I appreciate it! AFAIK I won't have any issues with CS and ROTC. Yes, once I commission (become an LT) I'll have 8 years of service, but my plan is to go Guard/Reserve MI. By doing this it'll enable me to apply for a civilian (LE) job and do my once a month on weekends drill. I won't get veterans status unless I get activated, which is a whole other story itself. But factoring out Murphy's law, the ideal outcome is College>Guard Duty to fulfill requirement>Civilian Job in LE

And thanks to everyone else who commented here, I appreciate your input and well wishes thus far! Glad to see I'm on the right side of a long road


----------

